# The exact announcement date for the Canon EOS R5 is still unknown



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 17, 2020)

> **Update* July 9, 2020, is the official announcement date.*
> The Canon EOS R5 is definitely coming in the first part of July, so let’s get that out of the way off the hop.
> Which date exactly? I can honestly say that I don’t know. I have now received 4 different announcement dates.
> The four dates floating around my inbox are as follows.
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## Quarkcharmed (Jun 17, 2020)

04 Jun 2020 on average, believe it or not...


----------



## LensFungus (Jun 17, 2020)

Now we only need to know which year!


----------



## VICYASA (Jun 17, 2020)

Wow... more speculative BS.


----------



## Max TT (Jun 17, 2020)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Continue reading...



How about some R6 news


----------



## Deleted member 378664 (Jun 17, 2020)

our daily rumor give us today


----------



## Doug7131 (Jun 17, 2020)

VICYASA said:


> Wow... more speculative BS.


Well the site name is CanonRumors not CanonFacts so i'm not sure why you are surprised.


----------



## IcyBergs (Jun 17, 2020)

Max C said:


> How about some R6 news


R5 & R6 will both be announced at the same time so this rumor technically applies to the R6 as well 

https://www.canonrumors.com/the-can...l-be-announced-in-the-first-few-days-of-july/


----------



## H. Jones (Jun 17, 2020)

Well, my CF Express and UHS-II SD cards just came today, so consider me totally and utterly ready. 

Also picked up some more 8 TB drives ahead of the sheer onslaught of data that 20 FPS at 45 megapixels is going to leave me with..


----------



## Max TT (Jun 17, 2020)

IcyBergs said:


> R5 & R6 will both be announced at the same time so this rumor technically applies to the R6 as well
> 
> https://www.canonrumors.com/the-can...l-be-announced-in-the-first-few-days-of-july/



Yes yes, that goes without saying, but everything has been R5 dominated in general... The R5 news cycle is on par with LeBron and Tom Brady news cycle on ESPN.


----------



## LensFungus (Jun 17, 2020)

Doug7131 said:


> Well the site name is CanonRumors not CanonFacts so i'm not sure why you are surprised.


I want a page called CanonFacts.com and the CanonFacts guy posts every five days: "Newsflash: Canon is *******."


----------



## Kit. (Jun 17, 2020)

LensFungus said:


> I want a page called CanonFacts.com and the CanonFacts guy posts every five days: "Newsflash: Canon is *******."


The domain is available, so, for quite a small amount of money(*) you can do it by yourself.

*) The amount of money may end up being not so small if Canon's lawyers happen to get involved.


----------



## Maximilian (Jun 17, 2020)

"_Gals 'n guys, I can tell you that I can tell you nothing._" 

(and as every of these threads without any new information/new rumor gets 10+ pages, I'll continue to do so)


----------



## Colorado (Jun 17, 2020)

Question about the R5 in this very serious thread. I haven't read much about rumored auto focus capabilities. I am one of "those" amateurs that has a 1DX Mark Zero even though he doesn't need a 1 series camera. Any thoughts on how the AF capabilities between that and the R5 might compare? My main AF challenges are airshows and dog sports with some fast moving wildlife (birds) thrown in on occasion.


----------



## Whowe (Jun 17, 2020)

Maximilian said:


> "_Gals 'n guys, I can tell you that I can tell you nothing._"
> 
> (and as every of these threads without any new information/new rumor gets 10+ pages, I'll continue to do so)


He is just trying to pass on the best information that he has. And it is new information, different than the last expected announcement date. I had not heard June 30 or July 9 as specific possible dates. Would you really rather that he not share what he knows?

It is a Rumor site and he is giving us the best information that he has available. I appreciate the update.


----------



## tomri (Jun 17, 2020)

So the rumor is that there are rumors about when the rumors will become a certainty. In any case, have your wallets ready....


----------



## BakaBokeh (Jun 17, 2020)

"I swear, if they don't announce it on July 2nd, I'm going to sell all my RF glass and buy Sony. Wah" [/end sarcasm]


----------



## Go Wild (Jun 17, 2020)

Colorado said:


> Question about the R5 in this very serious thread. I haven't read much about rumored auto focus capabilities. I am one of "those" amateurs that has a 1DX Mark Zero even though he doesn't need a 1 series camera. Any thoughts on how the AF capabilities between that and the R5 might compare? My main AF challenges are airshows and dog sports with some fast moving wildlife (birds) thrown in on occasion.



If you have the first 1dx you will be amazed by the difference! Difference from Canon 1dx to Canon 1Dx II was big despite the 1dx mkII AF sistem has it´s flaws. I believe 1Dx III is better than 1dx II. So the R5 will have for sure AF sistem at least at pair with 1dx mkII, however I expect AF sistem to be as good as 1dx III


----------



## Go Wild (Jun 17, 2020)

IcyBergs said:


> R5 & R6 will both be announced at the same time so this rumor technically applies to the R6 as well
> 
> https://www.canonrumors.com/the-can...l-be-announced-in-the-first-few-days-of-july/



Of course the R5 is being more hyped than the R6 and the R6 is a little bit "left behind" in this rumor/development announcements. Wht is weird to me is Canon making a big splash of the EOS R5 and tells nothing about the R6. There was no previous announcement or any mention about this R6 What we know so far is what we read here or in other rumor sites...Which is kinda weird...Well..Either the EOS R6 is a very intro camera that Canon decided not to Hype because it´s...an intro level...like let´s say...the RP, or Canon is preparing somehow a surprise out of this...I find it weird no mentions about the camera because even being a intro level camera the rumored specs are quite impressive! At least in video mode...In stills mode we don´t know many thing so far...

So yeah...for me it´s weird we didn´t heard anything so far...not even one leaked photo...nothing! The Camera looks like a "ghost"!


----------



## koch1948 (Jun 17, 2020)

I haven't heard anything further about the EOS M5 Mark II.


----------



## Trey T (Jun 17, 2020)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Continue reading...


Bro, 

you've been talking about official announcement a lot in a "RUMOR" forum, and at the same time you got info that you're hanging onto. WTH???? Just spill the rest of technical specs on the camera already .... lol


----------



## YuengLinger (Jun 17, 2020)

A few weeks ago I said to my wife, "If I see any more 'portraits' of people with masks on, I'm going to vomit!"

And since then I've lost ten pounds!


----------



## Trey T (Jun 17, 2020)

YuengLinger said:


> A few weeks ago I said to my wife, "If I see any more 'portraits' of people with masks on, I'm going to vomit!"
> 
> And since then I've lost ten pounds!


I bet you $10 you gained at least 10lbs ...lol


----------



## Danglin52 (Jun 17, 2020)

H. Jones said:


> Well, my CF Express and UHS-II SD cards just came today, so consider me totally and utterly ready.
> 
> Also picked up some more 8 TB drives ahead of the sheer onslaught of data that 20 FPS at 45 megapixels is going to leave me with..


Did you remember to order the CFexpress card reader?


----------



## Danglin52 (Jun 17, 2020)

As we all wait like expectant parents for that first baby (R5) to be delivered, has anyone thought about what they are going to photograph with all this new gear in the world of COVID? I have already had 5 trips canceled since the beginning of the year and don't anticipate any travel in the remainder of 2020 unless I can slip out to GTNP / YNP. Even that is a challenge considering that the National Park Lodges are closed (some availability of cabins). My focus is nature and wildlife, but I have even considered breaking out the studio gear and doing a little model photography. The only problem is that involves a models, makeup artist, etc. While there are photo opportunities in driving distance of my home, there is nothing that requires any more gear than my current 1dx II and election of L lenses. What do with all that gear? Damm the torpedoes and full speed ahead! I want my R5!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BillB (Jun 17, 2020)

Go Wild said:


> So yeah...for me it´s weird we didn´t heard anything so far...not even one leaked photo...nothing! The Camera looks like a "ghost"!


The lack of information about the R6 is pretty much normal for Canon. The two official teasers with a fair amount of performance information about the R5 is what is unusual. If anything, the rumors about the R6 several months in advance of any official announcement were more specific than usual.


----------



## YuengLinger (Jun 17, 2020)

Danglin52 said:


> As we all wait like expectant parents for that first baby (R5) to be delivered, has anyone thought about what they are going to photograph with all this new gear in the world of COVID? I have already had 5 trips canceled since the beginning of the year and don't anticipate any travel in the remainder of 2020 unless I can slip out to GTNP / YNP. Even that is a challenge considering that the National Park Lodges are closed (some availability of cabins). My focus is nature and wildlife, but I have even considered breaking out the studio gear and doing a little model photography. The only problem is that involves a models, makeup artist, etc. While there are photo opportunities in driving distance of my home, there is nothing that requires any more gear than my current 1dx II and election of L lenses. What do with all that gear? Damm the torpedoes and full speed ahead! I want my R5!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Same boat, but the EOS R is great for portraits and anything in the studio. Dynamic shots at some events are problematic, as are, of course, sports/action, and these are why I'd want the R5...someday.

If I didn't have kids to tend to, I'd be out just for fun taking photos at rallies, and, where safe, some urban landscape spots. We don't have to wear masks outdoors in our location--unless in a situation, like a rally, where social distancing is diffiuclt.

In fact, right now I think, out on the streets, holding an R and, say, a 24-105, is less stressful than something in the price range of the R5 and a truly premium L series Rf.

We are all in the same boat, but, at this point, portrait work is starting to pick up. As I shoot mostly 85mm and longer, distance is not a problem, but subjects have to do their own makeup and hair! Or bring their own artist.


----------



## H. Jones (Jun 17, 2020)

Danglin52 said:


> Did you remember to order the CFexpress card reader?



Yep, got the ProGrade which is combined CF Express + UHS-II SD, which will be perfect. If the R5 comes with a card reader, the included one will at least be a nice back up.


----------



## Danglin52 (Jun 17, 2020)

H. Jones said:


> Yep, got the ProGrade which is combined CF Express + UHS-II SD, which will be perfect. If the R5 comes with a card reader, the included one will at least be a nice back up.


I bought a Sandisk 128bg CFexpress + ProGrade UHS II cards while B&H had sales/stock. I bought the same ProGrade reader and did some test copies between the 128 gb CFExpess card & iMac - really fast.


----------



## Th0msky (Jun 17, 2020)

Go Wild said:


> Of course the R5 is being more hyped than the R6 and the R6 is a little bit "left behind" in this rumor/development announcements. Wht is weird to me is Canon making a big splash of the EOS R5 and tells nothing about the R6. There was no previous announcement or any mention about this R6 What we know so far is what we read here or in other rumor sites...Which is kinda weird...Well..Either the EOS R6 is a very intro camera that Canon decided not to Hype because it´s...an intro level...like let´s say...the RP, or Canon is preparing somehow a surprise out of this...I find it weird no mentions about the camera because even being a intro level camera the rumored specs are quite impressive! At least in video mode...In stills mode we don´t know many thing so far...
> 
> So yeah...for me it´s weird we didn´t heard anything so far...not even one leaked photo...nothing! The Camera looks like a "ghost"!


Agree, but I can't say that the R6 is an entry level camera? I'd compare it to the A7 III which is definitely not an entry level camera so I don't know why people always act like this R6 would maybe even be worse than the regular Eos R. 
I think it has a lot of good features and really has what a lot of videographers tend to ask for. So yeah I'm hyped for the R6!


----------



## Danglin52 (Jun 17, 2020)

YuengLinger said:


> Same boat, but the EOS R is great for portraits and anything in the studio. Dynamic shots at some events are problematic, as are, of course, sports/action, and these are why I'd want the R5...someday.
> 
> If I didn't have kids to tend to, I'd be out just for fun taking photos at rallies, and, where safe, some urban landscape spots. We don't have to wear masks outdoors in our location--unless in a situation, like a rally, where social distancing is diffiuclt.
> 
> ...


I live in Georgia which was one of the early states to restart, but we are staying close to home. My attitude is that I will be adventurous with domestic travel when there is either an effective treatment or vaccine. I did book a trip to Jackson, WY in the fall that requires one round trip flight to SLC, but all depends on the state of the virus. I definitely don't expect a vaccine by that date. I think it is more something to look forward to and deal with the disappointment when realty arrives. Studio is starting to look like a good option if I can find proper subjects. I plan to go ahed and pickup the R5 when available so I will be ready once we travel.


----------



## Otara (Jun 17, 2020)

Danglin52 said:


> As we all wait like expectant parents for that first baby (R5) to be delivered, has anyone thought about what they are going to photograph with all this new gear in the world of COVID?



Brick walls and cats of course.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Jun 17, 2020)

I'm not jumping on the R5 until there have been several reviews. Let all the hype play out in the real world. I really want to see how the R5 and R6 compare in the still image category.


----------



## David - Sydney (Jun 17, 2020)

Otara said:


> Brick walls and cats of course.


Moon shots with 100-500mm comparing stacked frame grabs from 8k/30 and 20fps stills.


----------



## David - Sydney (Jun 17, 2020)

Danglin52 said:


> I bought a Sandisk 128bg CFexpress + ProGrade UHS II cards while B&H had sales/stock. I bought the same ProGrade reader and did some test copies between the 128 gb CFExpess card & iMac - really fast.


I'd prefer a USB-C dock but they are basically not available for CFe or USH-II SD card :-(
The OWC thunderbolt 3 pro does support SD UHS-II) @USD320!


----------



## Go Wild (Jun 17, 2020)

Th0msky said:


> Agree, but I can't say that the R6 is an entry level camera? I'd compare it to the A7 III which is definitely not an entry level camera so I don't know why people always act like this R6 would maybe even be worse than the regular Eos R.
> I think it has a lot of good features and really has what a lot of videographers tend to ask for. So yeah I'm hyped for the R6!



Question is we dont really know what´s coming....I also dont consider it an entry level camera and I could definitely see myself changing my EOS R for the R6! Easily...So I don´t know what to think. Maybe people is reacting as an entry leve camera because of the lack of the top screen....And that lead us to an EOS RP equivalent... Guess in a few weeks we will know!


----------



## Danglin52 (Jun 17, 2020)

David - Sydney said:


> I'd prefer a USB-C dock but they are basically not available for CFe or USH-II SD card :-(


The Prograde is USB-C, not a "dock" but you do get the faster connection.


----------



## subtraho (Jun 17, 2020)

I can actually help you all narrow it down: I'm having surgery on June 30th so based on my luck it will definitely be then.


----------



## slclick (Jun 17, 2020)

Trey T said:


> I bet you $10 you gained at least 10lbs ...lol


For some, the new 'Freshman 15' is the 'Covid 19' although around here, more folks are getting out and seem fitter, me I've lost my usual SPRING 20 pounds. Beer in the fall and winter will take care of that.


Now, weight rant over...after the R5/6, since we all know the R1 will be quite a wait, will there be another body in the interim? An R3/7 or whatnot? So far none of these models do anything for me (be it specs or price or both) and am curious if there will be something else midrange to tempt me from the 5D3. Maybe an R5.5


----------



## pcho (Jun 18, 2020)

My contacts say announcement in Australia is July 7 so July 6 is the correct date for USA as you are a day behind.


----------



## Quarkcharmed (Jun 18, 2020)

Trey T said:


> Bro,
> 
> you've been talking about official announcement a lot in a "RUMOR" forum, and at the same time you got info that you're hanging onto. WTH???? Just spill the rest of technical specs on the camera already .... lol



The rumoured specs of the R5 have been published here multiple times, just scroll the newsfeed back a bit.


----------



## David - Sydney (Jun 18, 2020)

Danglin52 said:


> The Prograde is USB-C, not a "dock" but you do get the faster connection.


Just trying to minimise the number of adaptors for a macbook pro.


----------



## BakaBokeh (Jun 18, 2020)

Man you guys are a bad influence on my wallet. Discussion about memory cards ensues... I decide to just browse cards... next thing you know I just got done dropping a cool thousand on memory. Picked up two 128GB UHS-II cards (one Sony, one Sandisk), a Sandisk 128GB CFExpress card and a 512 GB Delkin CFExpress card.

What am I doing?


----------



## David - Sydney (Jun 18, 2020)

BakaBokeh said:


> Man you guys are a bad influence on my wallet. Discussion about memory cards ensues... I decide to just browse cards... next thing you know I just got done dropping a cool thousand on memory. Picked up two 128GB UHS-II cards (one Sony, one Sandisk), a Sandisk 128GB CFExpress card and a 512 GB Delkin CFExpress card.
> 
> What am I doing?


I definitely realised that these cards are a significant % of the total cost. Add RF-EF adaptor, card reader (maybe dock or just use HDMI cable for the moment), grip, spare battery/charger and the accessory cost mounts up. I will stick to 128GB cards and if >1500 shots in an event, then shoot CRAW instead.


----------



## Mr Majestyk (Jun 18, 2020)

H. Jones said:


> Well, my CF Express and UHS-II SD cards just came today, so consider me totally and utterly ready.
> 
> Also picked up some more 8 TB drives ahead of the sheer onslaught of data that 20 FPS at 45 megapixels is going to leave me with..



20fps is a gimmick 99% of the times. I almost never use it on my A9, you find 10fps is plenty and gives you way too many identical shots. Still nice as an option as there are a few cases where 20fps is handy. Hopefully R5 allows custom frame rates like on 1D series, I choose 14 hi, 10 mid, 6 lo.


----------



## H. Jones (Jun 18, 2020)

Mr Majestyk said:


> 20fps is a gimmick 99% of the times. I almost never use it on my A9, you find 10fps is plenty and gives you way too many identical shots. Still nice as an option as there are a few cases where 20fps is handy. Hopefully R5 allows custom frame rates like on 1D series, I choose 14 hi, 10 mid, 6 lo.



I'm that 1% unfortunately as my primary photo beat is breaking news for my newspaper, so even the 16 fps in live view on my 1dx2 often doesn't feel like enough. Plenty of moments in my career where the frontpage photo is a shot from a sequence of maybe 4 of the actual action before it was over in the blink of an eye, even when captured at 16 fps. 

And to add to that, there are moments I distinctly remember where I didn't press the shutter for fear of being shot or stabbed if I made any noise, being able to shoot that 20 fps silently is going to lift a lot of weight off my chest. Before in a few of those situations I've found myself using my phone camera and shooting from the hip when I didn't feel safe to use my 1dx2.

That said, 12 fps mechanical will be fine for a dog Easter egg hunt or other silly general day to day assignments.


----------



## Aussie shooter (Jun 18, 2020)

Danglin52 said:


> As we all wait like expectant parents for that first baby (R5) to be delivered, has anyone thought about what they are going to photograph with all this new gear in the world of COVID? I have already had 5 trips canceled since the beginning of the year and don't anticipate any travel in the remainder of 2020 unless I can slip out to GTNP / YNP. Even that is a challenge considering that the National Park Lodges are closed (some availability of cabins). My focus is nature and wildlife, but I have even considered breaking out the studio gear and doing a little model photography. The only problem is that involves a models, makeup artist, etc. While there are photo opportunities in driving distance of my home, there is nothing that requires any more gear than my current 1dx II and election of L lenses. What do with all that gear? Damm the torpedoes and full speed ahead! I want my R5!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Well. I am looking more at the R6 than the R5 but luckily in Aus we are starting to lift internal state restrictions and Tasmania provides ample landscape and wildlife photography in Winter. AND(fingers crossed) the sun is just about to wake up from its solar minimum and we will start to see more Aurora activity which is best done in Winter. On the other hand I have no work, so therefore no friggen money and will have to wait until Xmas at best before I can get the camera. Why the hell did I write this post then?


----------



## Aussie shooter (Jun 18, 2020)

H. Jones said:


> I'm that 1% unfortunately as my primary photo beat is breaking news for my newspaper, so even the 16 fps in live view on my 1dx2 often doesn't feel like enough. Plenty of moments in my career where the frontpage photo is a shot from a sequence of maybe 4 of the actual action before it was over in the blink of an eye, even when captured at 16 fps.
> 
> And to add to that, there are moments I distinctly remember where I didn't press the shutter for fear of being shot or stabbed if I made any noise, being able to shoot that 20 fps silently is going to lift a lot of weight off my chest. Before in a few of those situations I've found myself using my phone camera and shooting from the hip when I didn't feel safe to use my 1dx2.
> 
> That said, 12 fps mechanical will be fine for a dog Easter egg hunt or other silly general day to day assignments.


Don't take this the wrong way, but having 20fps is also very handy when looking for that one frame that makes it look like someone is giving a Nazi salute or a derogatory sneer, evil smirk or is just looking batcrap crazy. And we all know what editors prefer to go with.


----------



## H. Jones (Jun 18, 2020)

Aussie shooter said:


> Don't take this the wrong way, but having 20fps is also very handy when looking for that one frame that makes it look like someone is giving a Nazi salute or a derogatory sneer, evil smirk or is just looking batcrap crazy. And we all know what editors prefer to go with.


ha, editors. The papers I work with haven't had the staffing to have photo editors in years. I make most of my own photo decisions.


----------



## Aussie shooter (Jun 18, 2020)

H. Jones said:


> ha, editors. The paper I work with haven't had the staffing to have photo editors in years. I make most of my own photo decisions.


Yeah. it is definitely a sad demise in the newspaper industry. My better half used to be a journo but got out years ago and went to the dark side of Media officer for govt. Better pay.


----------



## zap358 (Jun 18, 2020)

YuengLinger said:


> A few weeks ago I said to my wife, "If I see any more 'portraits' of people with masks on, I'm going to vomit!"
> 
> And since then I've lost ten pounds!


Have you tried the latest Bruce Gilden's work?


----------



## Dest (Jun 18, 2020)

I hope I live in the June 30 timezone


----------



## BakaBokeh (Jun 18, 2020)

What im surprised about is how similarly priced uhs-II cards are to CFE. I suppose the backward compatibility is nice if your requirements don't need blazing write speeds so you can use old generation sd's. But it kinda makes me wish they went all in with dual CFExpress if we're going to be migrating to new generations anyway.


----------



## David - Sydney (Jun 18, 2020)

BakaBokeh said:


> What im surprised about is how similarly priced uhs-II cards are to CFE. I suppose the backward compatibility is nice if your requirements don't need blazing write speeds so you can use old generation sd's. But it kinda makes me wish they went all in with dual CFExpress if we're going to be migrating to new generations anyway.


I agree. I get the backwards compatibility of SD cards but having 2 x CFe gives full speed to both cards and no advantage if CFe and USH-II carsd are roughly the same cost


----------



## JustUs7 (Jun 18, 2020)

Aussie shooter said:


> Don't take this the wrong way, but having 20fps is also very handy when looking for that one frame that makes it look like someone is giving a Nazi salute or a derogatory sneer, evil smirk or is just looking batcrap crazy. And we all know what editors prefer to go with.



I liked Steve Martins joke about editors at the Oscars a few years ago. He said, “I turned in a script and they didn’t change one word! The word they didn’t change was on page...”


----------



## PhotoRN86 (Jun 18, 2020)

VICYASA said:


> Wow... more speculative BS.



you're a entitled whiner aren't ya, the man just updated an exact date for you that mentioned in this "speculative BS" go get your info somewhere else, you're toxic here


----------

